# New to wiper motors..



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

I usually just make static props, but this year I want step up my game a little bit  I'm sure this has been asked a million times, so I'm sorry if I'm so repetitive 
Can I use a wiper motor from any vehicle??..(used from craigslist)
What easy wiring technique to make it run on 110v??
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Welcome to the world of animated props! But beware, once you start, there's no going back.
Here's a great intro to using wiper motors for your props - http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, I think I just blew up my new motor 
The motor has 3 wires--Red, Black,White
I snipped and stripped the red and black and wire nutted them to a lamp wire..
As soon as plugged it in, it just made a buzzing noise,then stopped and now it won't do anything!!
What did I do wrong??..PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Not good. You plugged a low-voltage DC motor into 110VAC. It's likely dead. Remember that wiper motors are used in cars, and they run on 12VDC. What you need is a 12 volt power supply at about 4 or 5 amps to run this motor. Is there any labeling on the case that indicates the voltage and amperage requirements?


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I took it right out of my old car (rear wiper motor)...All it says is "12V"..So, what exactly do I need??..Would something like this work??
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Armacost...r-Supply-SLT30-12VL-UL/203227252#.UhkZ65LVCmQ


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

You really should check out the link I posted above. It has lots of examples of power supplies and will answer many of your questions.


----------



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like you fried the motor. The link halstaff provided is a great link for using motors and it has a great little article about power supply dos and donts.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

halstaff--Thanks a lot for uploading the link..I was having a hard time understanding the power supply, so I thought this might have been easier..I was wrong ..but,I have found an old power supply as demonstrated, from my computer, so I'm going to try that now..Please let me know if I have it right this time???...


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

FastEddie,

No worries, I blow up/burn out/release the magic smoke from electronics almost everyday. If I'm not breaking something, I'm not learning.

You're on the right track, and you can use a comp power supply, as long as you know what voltage is going down what wires. I would just use a wall plug-in 12vdc power supply to start with. No, it's not going to have the Amps to make some props, but it will spin the motor, and let you test the wires to get the direction and speed of the motor where you want it. Just stuff one wire into the hole of the 12vdc power supply plug, and touch another wire to the shiney outside of the plug. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

FastEddie- I'm glad you're asking these questions. I'll learn a little something from the answers too. The computer power supply should be able to run many devices at once so I'm confused as to why there is only one yellow wire. Good luck getting it set up. I'll be watching.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks guys..I'm trying!!


----------

